# ESXI on Bhyve as Nested



## saeedpersa (Jan 1, 2017)

Dear Friends 
I just want to install ESXI on my Bhyve Hypervisor as a nested
did any one tried this before?

what kind of hypervisor i can install on Bhyve as nested?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2017)

The other way around should work: https://wiki.freebsd.org/bhyve/#line-147

But because there's no nested EPT support in bhyve yet I'm doubtful you can run ESXi on bhyve.


----------

